

Ask HN: Getting Buzz for your site on popular blogs & media, how much is really PR? (Yes, Techcrunch sucks) - jeremynolan

This question reminds me about some startups I had seen that had not get coverage on Techcrunch, Mashable and Readwriteweb. Personally I think the Techcrunch guys are quite arrogant. If you send them an email about a useful startup and if you don't know someone there, it's unlikely they will review your startup, even if it's a quality product.<p>I said this because, I also had seen stupid product ideas and getting coverage on techcrunch, one is like a tinyurl for google searches (this is very simple, in just some lines of code), the other is the simple idea of the google fight (two queries, see who has more results).<p>So my question is how much is knowing the right person, rather than having the right product?<p>To get coverage, to get the first buzz.
======
gregparadee
I'm fully opposed to anything TechCrunch does anymore. I pointed out how they
were wrong multiple times and instead of fixing them I had Arrington call me
wrong and blame it on someone else. I was later blocked from their twitter
account. TechCruch is just posts about whatever Arrington or someone chooses
to biasedly write about and to me is loosing its credit more and more every
week. I would love for it to go back to how it used to be when they were
reporting on interesting start-ups that readers would love to hear about.

~~~
ErrantX
I think infamy is getting to arrington a little. He does tend to exhibit more
and more arrogance as well as some classic signs of heading int oa midlife
crisis.

I havent stopped reading Techcrunch but I am always extra careful with all the
stuff on there now.

------
noodle
its probably both, as well as a chicken/egg problem.

having said that, techcrunch has gotten kind of insular and ... i dunno.
weird.

if there were a more open/objective(hopefully) version of techcrunch, would
there be interest? i've kind of been mulling that idea around for a while, if
nothing else than to try and snag some sweet private beta invites :)

------
jfagan11
Techcrunch is 100% biased

